# Use your computer to grab blocks



## Basmati

Hey guys... you can use your computer to grab blocks also. Just download Bluestacks (an android emulator) and you can than run the Amazon app on your computer. There is plethora of auto click / swipe programs for the computer, so just find one you like and have it run continuously to grab blocks for you.


----------



## oicu812




----------



## AhmedTitef

Basmati said:


> Hey guys... you can use your computer to grab blocks also. Just download Bluestacks (an android emulator) and you can than run the Amazon app on your computer. There is plethora of auto click / swipe programs for the computer, so just find one you like and have it run continuously to grab blocks for you.


I tried that long time ago but the app crashes on bluestack after logging in


----------



## Basmati

I run it with no problems at all.


----------



## TonySanDiego

Basmati said:


> I run it with no problems at all.


Basmati trying to get everybody banned... : )


----------



## Basmati

You won't get banned. Everybody in Miami, and many other locations use bots. If you aren't comfortable with it tho, than simply don't use it.


----------



## TonySanDiego

Basmati said:


> You won't get banned. Everybody in Miami, and many other locations use bots. If you aren't comfortable with it tho, than simply don't use it.


So I looked into this. It may work to automate the swiping but if you automate it to auto tap the acceptance block you are going to accept a lot of blocks back to back or that you cannot or don't want to accept. Wonder if Amazon is going to put up with that for long?

Also kind of complicated to set up. But not too difficult if you know your way around the computer.

I won't be posting my success or failure with it. I am not as compassionate as Basmati.. : )


----------



## Basmati

TonySanDiego said:


> So I looked into this. It may work to automate the swiping but if you automate it to auto tap the acceptance block you are going to accept a lot of blocks back to back or that you cannot or don't want to accept. Wonder if Amazon is going to put up with that for long?
> 
> Also kind of complicated to set up. But not too difficult if you know your way around the computer.
> 
> I won't be posting my success or failure with it. I am not as compassionate as Basmati.. : )


Grabbing blocks you don't want isn't an issue since you can just drop them anyhow. No consequence if dropped with 5 minutes of picking it up, or within 45 minutes of start time.


----------



## oicu812

In the future all blocks released will be less than 45 minutes before start. Just wait.


----------



## Basmati

Bump


----------



## jester121

Why are you bumping your thread that wasn't that interesting the first time around?


----------



## Basmati

jester121 said:


> Why are you bumping your thread that wasn't that interesting the first time around?


Because somebody asked about it in my other thread about bots.


----------



## tone17

I am trying this but can't find the link for Flex app can any one message it to me. Doesn't matter what version.


----------



## Basmati

tone17 said:


> I am trying this but can't find the link for Flex app can any one message it to me. Doesn't matter what version.


Just copy it from your phone.


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm seeing lots if blocks in Riverside that start within half an hour last week or so. Not sure if this is the reason or not


----------



## oicu812

jester121 said:


> Why are you bumping your thread that wasn't that interesting the first time around?


We all should be promoting it until Amazon takes notice and do something about it. Then again, I don't think they care as long as packages get delivered.


----------



## tone17

Damn, I have no clue how to do that. I'll just keep tapping.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

tone17 said:


> Damn, I have no clue how to do that. I'll just keep tapping.


 Here's an older version you can download:
(link removed)

I'll remove the link shortly so grab while you can.


----------



## Memorex

What's the best auto clicker for windows?


----------



## Lui

http://www.azflexinfo.com/get-amazon-flex-delivery-blocks-without-swiping-for-iphone/'


----------



## tone17

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's an older version you can download:
> (link removed)
> 
> I'll remove the link shortly so grab while you can.


Thanks, I have it on my computer now. Now I just need to try and set up an auto clicker.


----------



## PedroS

guys how can I install Amazon flex to my computer


----------



## tone17

Look at the first post in this thread.


----------

